# 2011 Home Haunters Video Awards Announced



## DavisGraveyard (Feb 3, 2008)

The video announcement was put together by the East Coast Haunt Club.






You can view the list of winners here.

http://www.hauntersvideoawards.com/winners.php


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Aw man! I'm so proud of the videos I produce for my haunt every year, I wish I could have submitted or something. Hopefully next year submissions will be announced here on HF?

Nonetheless, great idea!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Eric Striffler said:


> Aw man! I'm so proud of the videos I produce for my haunt every year, I wish I could have submitted or something. Hopefully next year submissions will be announced here on HF?
> 
> Nonetheless, great idea!


It was announced but the post included solicitations for a DVD set that is not endorsed by hauntforum so it was deleted.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> It was announced but the post included solicitations for a DVD set that is not endorsed by hauntforum so it was deleted.


Ah I understand, makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Eric Striffler said:


> Aw man! I'm so proud of the videos I produce for my haunt every year, I wish I could have submitted or something. Hopefully next year submissions will be announced here on HF?
> 
> Nonetheless, great idea!


They send me an email reminding me. Even after the email, I didn't get mine done in time, though. You might be able to sign up for email reminders.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I see SpiderRider won first place. Awesome.

Such a great display.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks Haunted Bayou. The ironic thing is I sent my video in at the suggestion of my neighbor ShellHawk of Hauntcast fame, not knowing it was a contest until later.


----------

